# My Little Buddy Sami book ready!



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I received my Proof copy yesterday and did find several spelling errors but only four in 35 thousand words so I am going to leave them for character. It will cost too much to change them now . . . . I will make it a "Find the errors" game. It should be available on Amazon.com in the US in 5 days. I actually just checked Amazon.com.UK and it actually came up as available now. Will somebody in the UK please check and tell me if you are able to view it as being ready to order?? EEEEEEEK. I'm so excited.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oooh I will check now


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Available and BOUGHT! 
Should be here Friday :
I am so pleased - well done you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ordered !!!!!!! Look....


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OHHHH! Thank you so much for checking!! I checked US and it is not available yet. How odd it is available in the UK first?? THAT pleases me soooo much. And Bless you for ordering so promptly, you are all angels!! Please forgive any errors you find.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I ordered mine! I hope one to day to meet the author, her husband and dogs so they can all sign my copy. The dogs can stamp their paws.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I ordered mine! I hope one to day to meet the author, her husband and dogs so they can all sign my copy. The dogs can stamp their paws.


I read that response to Freddy and he got a huge grin on his face. My HUSBAND has STILL not read my book! lol He said he would get started right away. He said "So do we need to plan a visit to the UK?" Not sure if he was kidding or not? That would be lovely!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hold him to that idea - you should come and do a book promotion trip and tour around all your ILMC friends


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Hold him to that idea - you should come and do a book promotion trip and tour around all your ILMC friends


I would love to visit! I don't think the book is professional enough to support a tour, but what a wonderful trip that would be. Freddy has another CT scan scheduled next Wednesday so hoping he is stable. We had an appointment today but the snow was so dreadful we could not get out of our village area. His truck was slipping on the road so we decided to turn around. Thank you all so much again for your support in all areas of our lives. Sami and Carley are quite enjoying the snow and did a long frolic and orbits this morning. They are both now sleeping soundly, Carley curled up with Poppy on his Mink blanket and Sami (who is more hot natured) is on the wood floor in the hallway.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done nanci, ordered mine only wish it had been available for kindle then I could have started reading it tonight  
I think I will pass on the game, I'm pretty hopeless with spelling and grammar!


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

I ordered it on Amazon US. Its available and should be at my house by Monday 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Goosey said:


> Well done nanci, ordered mine only wish it had been available for kindle then I could have started reading it tonight
> I think I will pass on the game, I'm pretty hopeless with spelling and grammar!


I am talking to a Representative tomorrow about making Sami's book available on Kindle. It is a one time fee and I think I will do it. 
Tanzi . . .thank you for telling me its available in the US, I will check again.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo I'm off to order a copy too!!
I can't believe how quick it turned from an idea, into been written, printed, published, for sale and now bought!! 
That's quick work nanci - well done!!
A big tick on your to do list complete!! X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Will it be available on Amazon.ca?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I ordered my copy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nanci tell me about your winter tires. It is essential that you buy the very best you can afford, don't try to get by with all season radials or with cheap brands. A truck should not be slipping unless you are driving on a skating rink.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Will it be available on Amazon.ca?


I do not see Canada specifically listed? All European countries. Can you order from the US? If you hit a brick wall PM me and I will make sure you get a copy.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Nanci tell me about your winter tires. It is essential that you buy the very best you can afford, don't try to get by with all season radials or with cheap brands. A truck should not be slipping unless you are driving on a skating rink.


Freddy normally has 4 or 5 bags of road salt (50 lb bags) in the back bed of his truck. We did not have any today. It was so cold today that with the roads untreated and not cleared it felt as if we were driving on solid ice. I have ridden in his truck MANY times and have never felt that before. He drives a Toyota Tundra so not a small truck and he has had it for 13 years. We were only traveling at 25 MPH. He has very good tires and we just had both of our vehicles serviced for the winter. I have to believe the extra weight is the key? Our first winter here it was much worse then now so to me since we always pray before we take any trip together, maybe it was Devine intervention? I had a TERRIBLE feeling not to continue any further, and I am NOT faint of heart. Freddy even took the entire day off so I thought surely he would not turn around, but he did, without hesitation. It was the back end that was slipping from side to side.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If you have a husband who will listen to you when you have a terrible feeling then that in itself is divine intervention. It was probably equal parts adjusting to the new weight and some sort of bizarre weather phenomenon. It's a good thing you turned back, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> If you have a husband who will listen to you when you have a terrible feeling then that in itself is divine intervention. It was probably equal parts adjusting to the new weight and some sort of bizarre weather phenomenon. It's a good thing you turned back, better safe than sorry.


That first statement made me bust out laughing!! Freddy just left for work and texted me saying the roads were fine today?? I'm telling you . . . it was not meant for us to be on the freeway yesterday. We were one mile for the on ramp and it was like angels were shaking his truck and holding it back?! It kinda gives me goose bumps now because I had put my hand on his shoulder as he was driving and asked the Lord to surround our truck with Angels of protection and I believe that is exactly what happened. Eeeeeep.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad the angels are looking after you both, great news about the book, will have to see if i can find it...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

found it! will get hubby to order for me, he has an amazon account. googled it and found it on the us amazon site under 'hot new releases'!! just wait until we all start giving it top reviews - no pressure there Nanci!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

DB1 said:


> found it! will get hubby to order for me, he has an amazon account. googled it and found it on the us amazon site under 'hot new releases'!! just wait until we all start giving it top reviews - no pressure there Nanci!!


Wow! Thank you so much. YES, please give it reviews on Amazon.com. They will post all the reviews.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So exciting Nanci!! it didnt pop up in .ca but I was able to find it on .com will order soon!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Haven't been on for a few days, great news that it is ready, you certainly achieved that ambition quickly Brilliant, I am off to order my copy now.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Many thanks to both Amanda's and everybody for their support in purchasing Sami's book. I have gotten even more brazen now and tomorrow will submit a short story I wrote today to the Readers Digest. It was about the harrowing adventure Freddy and I had on the way to his CT scan. I certainly don't expect it to be accepted but I will never know until I try. Writing is a great release of tension for me and an outlet I need right now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Go Nanci!
I reckon you should try some dog magazines too - you could do a regular slot on The Adventures of Two 'Poos


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

My copy arrived today Nanci (you don't know me but I lurk and occasionally post, even though I'm still waiting for the right puppy to come along). I can't wait to read it at the weekend. Congratulations on becoming a published author!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

How exciting that your book is now out  I have wandered over to Amazon and ordered a copy 

Everything firmly crossed that your lovely Freddy continues to do well


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone that has purchased Sami's book, after reading it, if you find the contents favorable, please go to Amazon.com and give it a review. They will showcase 1 author per month based on the number of reviews received. Thank you all so much, without this website and all of you none of this would have been a reality for me.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nanci when was your book idea conceived? If I am right and you started it this past Fall and now have it written, edited and published by January then there are not enough words in the English language to describe how awesome/amazing/motivated/on task/driven/talented/exceptional/diligent/creative/fabulous I think you are! You are truly inspiring.

Please consider mentoring those of us who are long on ideas and dreams and short on follow through. How did you do it?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Nanci when was your book idea conceived? If I am right and you started it this past Fall and now have it written, edited and published by January then there are not enough words in the English language to describe how awesome/amazing/motivated/on task/driven/talented/exceptional/diligent/creative/fabulous I think you are! You are truly inspiring.
> 
> Please consider mentoring those of us who are long on ideas and dreams and short on follow through. How did you do it?


Marzi is the first person to encourage me to do this. I started on it the first week in November and finished it in 4 weeks. I am retired so I had up to 10 hrs per day to devote to writing. Honestly, I already had soooo many ideas in my head that I would wake up at night and jot notes down on a pad I had placed on my nightstand. I could not type fast enough to keep up with my rambling thoughts. I would be on one story and thinking about the next.
I humbly believe that if something is precious enough to your heart, that you will find a way to bring it to fruition. It was also a great diversion for me.
I am not unique by any means, and have NEVER written anything before in my life. My husbands boss had self-published two books through the site I used and he recommended the website. I am NOT a technical person and did shed a few tears trying to put the cover together and within the bounds necessary. If I can do this ANYBODY CAN!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

AND, I will be thrilled to help anyone at anytime with any information I can share. To be a part of anybody's dream would be an honor. Marzi was certainly inspirational to me and she gave my confidence the boost it needed to do this.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Shucks ... don't give me the credit Nanci - you did this all by yourself and I am in awe of your work ethic, gift at story telling and heart.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It was late when I got in last night - so I have not yet finished your book - up to page 60 and wow did you ever work hard after my initial read through - you are GOOD!
(and much too nice, I really do not deserve the acknowledgement - it is always a pleasure reading what you write and it provided me with wonderful moments to escape in your words to Nanci World - I still chuckle every time I see a golf cart! (there are two gold courses in Seaford so I see a lot!)


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> It was late when I got in last night - so I have not yet finished your book - up to page 60 and wow did you ever work hard after my initial read through - you are GOOD!
> (and much too nice, I really do not deserve the acknowledgement - it is always a pleasure reading what you write and it provided me with wonderful moments to escape in your words to Nanci World - I still chuckle every time I see a golf cart! (there are two gold courses in Seaford so I see a lot!)


That just gives me goose bumps that you have the book in your hands!! Eeeeeek! I wanted to surprise you with a few changes. I did give them voices as it just seemed natural to SAY what I felt they were thinking. That proved to be a bit of a glitch with the internal formatting as they tried to discourage me from changing fonts to much. I insisted and they got it done. Let me know when you finish!!! I'm nervous now!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh Nanci, thank you so so much for actually taking the time to put your lovely thoughts and experiences to paper. I have just finished it, have to admit in tears (but that is so me). I have had a very tiring week, as we have a new rescue dog that doesn't believe in me laying in, so all week I have been telling my husband I am staying in bed til midday on Saturday. Your book came at midday, he brought it up and I lay in bed reading it until 3.30 when our Grandson came to stay over, when he left at 5 tonight I went straight to bed to finish it. Just loved it. You must do more when you can. You, Freddy, Sami and Carley are such a special unit. A question in your book you ask is Has anybody ever experienced this merging of souls with your beloved dogs?
Oh yes, .....aren't we lucky My huband is keen to read it now. It really did make my weekend special. Thank you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

arlo said:


> Oh Nanci, thank you so so much for actually taking the time to put your lovely thoughts and experiences to paper. I have just finished it, have to admit in tears (but that is so me). I have had a very tiring week, as we have a new rescue dog that doesn't believe in me laying in, so all week I have been telling my husband I am staying in bed til midday on Saturday. Your book came at midday, he brought it up and I lay in bed reading it until 3.30 when our Grandson came to stay over, when he left at 5 tonight I went straight to bed to finish it. Just loved it. You must do more when you can. You, Freddy, Sami and Carley are such a special unit. A question in your book you ask is Has anybody ever experienced this merging of souls with your beloved dogs?
> Oh yes, .....aren't we lucky My huband is keen to read it now. It really did make my weekend special. Thank you.


Thank you so much for taking the time to submit this for me! I can be reduced to tears rather quickly and I am now sobbing with a Kleenex to my nose as I write this. I was so nervous about how this would be received . . . I ALWAYS second and third guess myself . . . should I have added that or not . . . was that too bold . . . will other people see the humor in that???
It was a gamble, but I LOVE my poos and they are so human-like to me that I feel I can read their thoughts.
Freddy has just today read the entire book. He told me when I stop making "Changes" he would read it. lol 
Thank you again for you kind words. I am honored your husband will read it also. PLEASE go back to Amazon and give it a review. This counts for a chance to be a "Spotlight author".


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I have reviewed it. Please don't worry it is the perfect mix of humour and compassion. You will have to get used to having a lot more praise on here, I was so lucky I had the time to read it this weekend. Thank you again


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

arlo said:


> I have reviewed it. Please don't worry it is the perfect mix of humour and compassion. You will have to get used to having a lot more praise on here, I was so lucky I had the time to read it this weekend. Thank you again


Thank you so much for the review!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I cannot wait to read mine. I missed the postman and of course he took it back to the post office. I will have it redelivered on Wednesday when Jenny is home. Cannot wait!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi, I read Liz's review  she's a darling...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is, bless her! (Nearly 13 )

You will love the book Ruth.

Nanci have you been trying to pm me? I've had pm notifications and then an empty message from you with no text? Is this a glitch?
x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> She is, bless her! (Nearly 13 )
> 
> You will love the book Ruth.
> 
> ...


I think my PM box may be full. I did send a PM thanking Lizzie for her brilliant review.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine should arrive Thursday, should get time to read over the weekend, really looking forward to it. x


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I am just catching up and I am very excited to see your book is available! I have placed my order and I look forward to reading it.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

I started reading once it arrived! Very good work! My fiance keeps asking why I'm laughing! You certainly have a way with words. I will review on Amazon once completed 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

More, more, more!! Got ours out of the mailbox en route to hospital, HO read the first pages out loud to me in the waiting room because I forgot my reading glasses. She got to carry on reading while I went through the indignity of yucky medical tests. Like everybody else we are loving it! Thank you so much Nanci.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Have just finished it and want to say Nanci you did good. It is lovely, so heartfelt, so honest and so charming really. You should be immensely proud of yourself as I'm sure Freddy and the dogs are of you too. More than just a book about a dog or dogs, it is a book about love.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My copy has just arrived, loved the intro Nanci, it's so you, your character comes through in just that little bit .
Looking forward to the read xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I have read it, lovely book. A real page turner as I read much too late at night, left it by the bed and then picked it up again on waking. Well done Nanci.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Well, I have read it, lovely book. A real page turner as I read much too late at night, left it by the bed and then picked it up again on waking. Well done Nanci.


Awahhh! Thank you so much Dawn. That means so much to me to hear that it brings joy in any way. That was my purpose. Please give it a review on Amazon for me.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Nanci I finally had a moment to start reading the book. I feel like you are writing about my experience. The description of Sami's eyes - well that's what got me with Lexi & Beemer. Love it. 

I did have to put it down because Beemer came up with those eyes and wanted love. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well you have received some raving reviews nanci!!
Is it available on kindle yet??
I will check it out x


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Nanci, I received your book yesterday and spent this afternoon reading it. It is a wonderful, sweet story and you have written it so well. I have recommended it to family and friends. I have left a review as well.
I am sorry this winter was not a mild one as you had hoped. Spring will be here soon!


----------

